# Fuel Door Buzzing Sound on Unlock!



## Mdanner423 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey All,

I have a 2012 VW Beetle. When I press the unlock button, I hear an odd, loud, low pitched buzzing sound. It's coming from the fuel door, not the driver/passenger door. I can still access the fuel door, unlock/lock, but it sounds like something is either going bad or needs to be oiled. Any ideas???

Thanks,
Matthew


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

it is the fuel door pump unlocking/locking the fuel door. when you lock your car the gas door locks, also when you unlock it will do the same. yes the motor is a tad bit on the loud side.


----------



## Mdanner423 (Jul 20, 2012)

This is a new noise, within the past week. I agree that's what it is, but it sounds different than before (louder, different pitch).


----------



## Lrhoade1 (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't have a beetle but I have a 12' jetta and this started at about 50k miles. It is an issue with the actuator on the lock wearing out or something. To fix the problem I folded the carpet down on the trunk liner on the side where the gas cap is and there should be a plug for it. Make sure the lock is disengaged first by unlocking the doors with the car off and opening the filler door. Then in unplug it and zip tie the wires neatly. Start the car and lock the doors and check to confirm it opens. You shouldn't get any error lights. Put your trunk liner back together and your good to go. The only downfall is your gas door won't lock anymore but for me I didn't care. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## tuusinii (Feb 6, 2014)

My '13 model Beetle was just one month ago in a warranty service because the fuel filler door lock became unfunctional. And yes unfortunately it broke so that it was left closed... Fortunately I was near my home when this happended because there seems to be no manual opening for the fuel filler door. I'm been also thinking that now it functions and when my warranty wears of I'll unconnect it so it won't be broken to close anymore.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

When did they start coming with electronic fuel door locks? My 2012 doesn't have that.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> When did they start coming with electronic fuel door locks? My 2012 doesn't have that.


It should, mine does

posted from tapatalk


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

drtechy said:


> It should, mine does
> 
> posted from tapatalk


Nope, mine is just a push and release door. There's no locking mechanism. What are the last 6 digits of your VIN?


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

lock your car and then try opening the gas flap. my 12 locks


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

'Xactly. It's a lock for when the car is locked. We all have the push and release doors. If the car is locked, you can't push the door to open it.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

That's hilarious....3+ years of owning this car and I just find this out. 

I love this place.

Of course, today will be the day that I start hearing the motor buzzing too.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

no plex- today will be the day when you pull up for gas and the thing wont unlock :banghead:


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

VRACERW said:


> no plex- today will be the day when you pull up for gas and the thing wont unlock :banghead:


probably.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

LOL. You guys have the same luck I do!


----------



## Vim287 (Aug 7, 2021)

VRACERW said:


> it is the fuel door pump unlocking/locking the fuel door. when you lock your car the gas door locks, also when you unlock it will do the same. yes the motor is a tad bit on the loud side.


Mine doesn’t sound right, I know the normal noise mine makes and it sounds worse, so would the actuator still be at fault?


----------

